# Latex Adhesive



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I just watched a video on YouTube where a lady glued two pieces of latex together and stretched the heck out of it. It looked like she overlapped the pieces about an inch or less. She said she used latex glue but didn't say what kind.

Would this stuff be great to make looped latex flats if it worked. Has anyone ever tried, heard or seen this done ?

I'm certain I'm not the only one that would love to experiment with this stuff if it worked as good as it looked.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I do not know of any specific latex glue since I did not need it. However, your idea looks promising (Thanks!) so I might give it a try.

I remember that once upon a time we used rubber patches and (some) rubber glue that used to come in the bycicle kits to patch holes in our tyres. Since I do not drive bycicle for decades I do not know if they still do it? Maybe this is the way to go?

cheers,

jazz


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll be doing some research and try and find out what was used. I know she used mineral spirits for a cleaner which surprised me. She then applied the glue, let it dry completely, put the two pieces together, then used a small roller to go over the area.

After she was done rolling, she grabbed both pieces and really stretched them. All I could think of after watching her was gluing flats together. Yup, something to think about. If we could come up with something like that can you imagine the doors that would open for all of us.

UPDATE: I just watched the video again and you have to watch it to believe it. She stretched the pieces as much as we would shooting.

Go to YouTube and put " how to glue latex in 4 easy steps " in the search box. It's by "threexl" and only runs for 1:24.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Like Jazz said . The old style rubber tire repair cement worked in that manner . Now the inner tubes aren't all rubber but the cement should bond if done as described .Walmart used to carry a nice size tube of rubber repair cement in the auto department .


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll give it a try TF . I think it'll adhere alright but don't think it will stretch the amount we need for shooting. We'll never know until we give it a try which will do today and post the results.

I sure wish I could post the link to that video but for some reason I can't use some of the features on the site...copy and paste and quoting a post are a couple.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

My grandfather told me once that they used to make home made glue for repairing bike tires. What he did was cut up pieces of old inner tube into thin slithers and dissolve them in gasoline.

Sadly I do not know if he was talking about old school latex inner tubes or "modern" butyl rubber ones, and he's not around any more to answer my questions...

But it might be worth some trial and error if ready made glue turns out hard to find.

Sounds like a great idea though, not only for looped flats but also for no ties pouch attachment


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Never thought of that Viper as a pouch tie, great idea, even more reasons to try and find something that works.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Try ask for latex clothing glue in your local XXX shop. They also have some good oils to protect latex from UV, wet and scars.

PS: Do not ask me how I know....


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I assume you want to try to recycle four broken band fragments by sticking them together into pairs to make a functional band set.

Humm... dunno about adhesive...don't think I would trust it. One stretch on a video does not 500 shots make. Also the cement may degrade the latex so it breaks...just imagination here, not fact.

If you want to recycle band sections from broken bands, find four of them, cut to length and tie them with ties. Huh?

For some time now I've recycled whole non nicked not funky band fragments (broken bands) by attaching two like sections with a simple wrap 'n tuck using ties I cut from, yes, broken bands, for attaching pouches. I overlap the band fragments about 1/2 inch and wrap 'n tuck. They do NOT come apart and give me 500 shots or more, often upwards to 1000 shots more and I don't note any difference in velocity or accuracy.

I don't think I'd trust adhesive but I do trust my method.

Once these break they are cut into thin strips for pouch ties (since I refuse to fork tie...use slots).


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just looked at the video, that is no where near the stretch needed to power a sling shot, it may help in a tie, but by itself I doubt seriously it would hold.

wll


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Chuck, Band and tube material is cheap enough to buy, I have no idea why you would think I want to glue old pieces together .

Wll, Nothing ventured, nothing gained. I never said I thought this would be easy. LOL

Still going to try some different things and see what happens. I think there's plenty of adhesives that will glue them together, it's the stretch that is going to be the challenge.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

FSA 46, for copy/paste after you click the "Reply to this topic" button you'll see the classy menu bar on top of the field with all sorts of editing neatsy options like smile faces, a pair of binoculars and sand such. Just click the upper most left most icon, a square inside of a square thingey that transforms this field to something that works for copy/paste, that's what I do and it was a hint from our esteemed moderator, Sir Charles, when I had the same prob. It'll be plain text however, life's a trade off, right? ;^)

FSA, the reason I get the very last shot out of my bands is BECAUSE HERE IN MONKEY LAND I CAN'T BUY IT. Nada! Zilch. I have to get someone coming from USA to bring it and that's not often. I assumed that was what you wanted stickum for. I "had no idea" you were looking for an alternative to tieing since tieing pouches is so fast and simple and you don't have to wait for something to dry to shoot 'em. (sound the canned applause and laughter of the Ozzie and Harriet Show)


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

I just checked out this lady's website, and apparently for latex thicker than .6mm, rubber cement is the commonly used adhesive for latex clothing. I'm certainly not so sure this would work well with bands, but I think it sounds worthy of the couple bucks it would cost to experiment with.

If you would like to dig deeper here is the link to Her website. http://makinglatexclothing.com/


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Scots are said to be thrifty (I'm part Scot, I can understand it).

A Bagpipe and drum group was passing a pharmacy after a parade and the leader strutted into the pharmacy and was talking to the pharmacist there.
"I say, do ye repair prophylactics, if so how much does it cost?"
The pharmacist stifled a giggle and replied, "Well, um, I suppose I can repair it but they are so inexpensive in the first place, why not just buy a new one?"
The piper thought a second and replied, "I must go outside a moment."
The pharmacist waited for about a half minute and the piper returned and said, "Sir, the troop voted to go ahead and buy a new one."

This'll stir up your Scot blood a wee bit...






Nazis referred to the pipers who lead UK troops into battle as "the ladies from Hades" because of their kilts, and the Hades part came from the way they fought.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Just a man resurrecting a post is all.. so. Does anyone know of that copydex stuff? And is all rubber cement liquid latex based?


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

There are some interesting posts and reviews about copydex at Joerg Sprav's forum.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Bands are so cheap why bother. ? Not worth coming apart and smacking you in the face.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Cjw said:


> Bands are so cheap why bother. ? Not worth coming apart and smacking you in the face.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Cjw said:


> Bands are so cheap why bother. ? Not worth coming apart and smacking you in the face.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im only looking to extend band life. Not glue strips together


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Bands are so cheap why bother. ? Not worth coming apart and smacking you in the face.
> ...


. There is a video somewhere of a guy using copydex on the tying strips used to attach the bands, he claims it extends the life of the bands by some margin, sorry I can't remember were I saw it, may even be on this site


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Try contact cement ... it is just latex dissolved in acetone.

But a good glue to use is crazy glue ... I believe it was actually developed for gluing skin together as an alternative to stitches. I have used it in the past to make rubber bands from strips. But I have never tested for use on slingshot bands ... don't know if it will hold up.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Charles said:


> Try contact cement ... it is just latex dissolved in acetone.
> 
> But a good glue to use is crazy glue ... I believe it was actually developed for gluing skin together as an alternative to stitches. I have used it in the past to make rubber bands from strips. But I have never tested for use on slingshot bands ... don't know if it will hold up.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


 apparently copydex is water based.. ima have to see what the hype is all about.


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Try contact cement ... it is just latex dissolved in acetone.
> ...


 there is a fishing fly used in Ireland called, the copydex fly, so it's not soluble once cured unless the recipe has changed ?


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Copydex in a nutshell

- water based rubber solution (smells 'fishy)
- increases significantly band life time as it delays ruptur at the pouch
- applied at about 2 cm at the pouch fixing area
- need to dry at least 24 hours as it is water based
- talcum after dry out is stronlgy recommended as the pouch fixing
areas tends to stick together (virgin rubber surface/ no vulcanisation)
=> RTF

The effective live time gain varies as the tests are not normalized
So just buy it and try it out by yourself for example here:

amazon.com/Copydex-500ml-Bottle-Adhesive-4598/dp/B0001OZIGQ/184-4927131-9416746?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

Source of information:

Joergs forum
General slingshot discussion
Longer band life with Copydex Magic!


----------

